# My vehicle only offers 3 passenger seats



## Goldberry (Mar 11, 2015)

Hello everyone, 

I am a new Uber driver, with a 2010 Honda Element. It only has 3 other passenger seats with belts. I was hoping for some advice from other drivers on the best way to handle a situation once arriving and realizing the request is for 4 passengers.

I thought about messaging the rider as soon as I accept their request and asking the number of passengers. If it's 4, then I'll have to cancel the request then. Or I could show up and if it's more than 3 riders, ask them politely to request an additional vehicle. I wonder what the best plan of action is to maintain a good rating. 

I appreciate your input.

Have a good afternoon


----------



## kane (Feb 28, 2015)

You actually need a 4 passenger vehicle so if there are any complaints at all, you'll be deactivated. Sorry. : (


----------



## Goldberry (Mar 11, 2015)

It seems awfully strange that I was activated in the first place with this vehicle?


----------



## kane (Feb 28, 2015)

The person that did it probably didn't even know the seating. But yeah, they should have paid more attention.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Here is your fourth seatbelt?


----------



## Goldberry (Mar 11, 2015)

Haha.

Well, I suppose I'll continue driving until I'm cut off. Not fun since I bought this vehicle with the assurance that I could drive for Uber to pay the payment. Que sera, sera.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Goldberry said:


> Haha.
> 
> Well, I suppose I'll continue driving until I'm cut off. Not fun since I bought this vehicle with the assurance that I could drive for Uber to pay the payment. Que sera, sera.


Did you use Santander & Uber to finance your vehicle? Many threads in here about how bad Santander is. I would call the dealership asap & let them know. Return vehicle.


----------



## Goldberry (Mar 11, 2015)

Neither of the above, Txchick. I just financed it regularly through my credit union as my former vehicle was finally giving out. But I did choose my new vehicle with Uber in mind. I made sure it was included on their list, which it is! But....than it isn't at the same time. A is not A.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Goldberry said:


> Neither of the above, Txchick. I just financed it regularly through my credit union as my former vehicle was finally giving out. But I did choose my new vehicle with Uber in mind. I made sure it was included on their list, which it is! But....than it isn't at the same time. A is not A.


That's good! Well I would keep driving! Sometimes with Uber A is not A. Good luck!


----------



## Goldberry (Mar 11, 2015)

What, in your opinion, is the best way to handle 4 passengers? A message in advance (and if it's 4 ppl, they cancel or I cancel?) or should I show up to the location and if it's 4 ppl, apologize and if they end up canceling, give them a $5 bill?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

A is not A: The best slogan that describes Uber that I've ever seen.

Sorry to hear it. When you have 3 pax in the back they rarely use their seat belts so if you can fit 3 in the back it's kind of up to you to decide how much risk you can handle. A short stop and the middle pax flying means you will be in a world of financial hurt since you have more passengers than you can legally fit. If you are going to check to make sure their are 3 or less pax, I strongly suggest calling not texting so Uber doesn not have a record of it and you have the chance to be nice about it and verify their address.


----------



## Goldberry (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks for your input, Disgusted Driver. It would be really helpful if at the time of the request, a # of passengers was shown before accepting. I'm just trying to figure out the best way to handle this to keep everything running smoothly, on my end and the passengers. If I do call and we decide to cancel, does the passenger have to cancel or can I? And if it's within 5 mins, there is no charge, correct?


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Goldberry said:


> Thanks for your input, Disgusted Driver. It would be really helpful if at the time of the request, a # of passengers was shown before accepting. I'm just trying to figure out the best way to handle this to keep everything running smoothly, on my end and the passengers. If I do call and we decide to cancel, does the passenger have to cancel or can I? And if it's within 5 mins, there is no charge, correct?


You could cancel & their is a do not charge rider option in the cancel options.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Goldberry said:


> Thanks for your input, Disgusted Driver. It would be really helpful if at the time of the request, a # of passengers was shown before accepting. I'm just trying to figure out the best way to handle this to keep everything running smoothly, on my end and the passengers. If I do call and we decide to cancel, does the passenger have to cancel or can I? And if it's within 5 mins, there is no charge, correct?


ASking them to go into the upper right hand corner and cancel is the best way and no there's no charge if they do so within 5 minutes of initiating the call. Then you need to hop offline for a couple of minutes before they make their request again or you will get it again. If you cancel or ignore requests you will get deactivated pretty quickly if you fall below 80% acceptance or so. Again a call and asking them to cancel is probably your best bet.


----------



## Goldberry (Mar 11, 2015)

Do they have the option to rate me if I cancel the ride at that time, Txchick? Thanks so much for all of your knowledge, by the way. I am still in n00bland.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Txchick said:


> You could cancel & their is a do not charge rider option in the cancel options.


Yes but uber will count that against your acceptance rate.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Goldberry said:


> Do they have the option to rate me if I cancel the ride at that time? Thanks so much for all of your knowledge, by the way. I am still in n00bland.


No, no rating on a cancelled trip.

Hope the mountains are treating you well!


----------



## Goldberry (Mar 11, 2015)

Ok, thanks Disgusted Driver. Hopefully I can milk this for a little while atleast  Is 3+ riders the most common?


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Goldberry said:


> Do they have the option to rate me if I cancel the ride at that time, Txchick? Thanks so much for all of your knowledge, by the way. I am still in n00bland.


No they cannot rate you yet cause you have not hit arrive on your phone. Best option is if you can get them to cancel. Driver can cancel with options of wrong address or no show without hurting their acceptance rate.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Goldberry said:


> Ok, thanks Disgusted Driver. Hopefully I can milk this for a little while atleast  Is 3+ riders the most common?


Don't know what's common in Asheville. In Raleigh I get one and two during the day, usually 2 or 4 late at night. Friday or Saturday night, half my calls are 4 somes, you'll probably see the same thing if you are near the University. I agree, milk it for what you can.


----------



## Goldberry (Mar 11, 2015)

Maybe I'll think on trading in my Element for a Prius


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Don't know what's common in Asheville. In Raleigh I get one and two during the day, usually 2 or 4 late at night. Friday or Saturday night, half my calls are 4 somes, you'll probably see the same thing if you are near the University. I agree, milk it for what you can.


Your driving at .75 cents per mile $3.00 minimum?? I quit at .90 cents per mile $4.00 minimum in Dallas market in January 2015.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Goldberry said:


> Maybe I'll think on trading in my Element for a Prius


Good call!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Txchick said:


> Your driving at .75 cents per mile $3.00 minimum?? I quit at .90 cents per mile $4.00 minimum in Dallas market in January 2015.


As the saying goes: "I was out and they pulled me back in."

I stopped driving at .75 because I couldn't make it work even with the guarantees (was burning too many miles taking all the pings I had to). Then they added select here and it's actually been very good for me. Riding the wave till they cock that up too! Now I can play the guarantee game occasionally by getting the required number of short rides on X and then switching to Select. I'm sure they will decide to stop paying me at some point.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> As the saying goes: "I was out and they pulled me back in."
> 
> I stopped driving at .75 because I couldn't make it work even with the guarantees (was burning too many miles taking all the pings I had to). Then they added select here and it's actually been very good for me. Riding the wave till they cock that up too! Now I can play the guarantee game occasionally by getting the required number of short rides on X and then switching to Select. I'm sure they will decide to stop paying me at some point.


Glad your on Select! Hopefully they will keep paying guarantees on your X. Wishing u well on Select!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Goldberry said:


> Maybe I'll think on trading in my Element for a Prius


Keep driving until Uber deactivates you. See how you feel about driving for Uber after you've done if for three months or so. You may want to quit Uber and keep driving an Element instead of a Prius.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

You may be able to find a 2013 Mazda CX-9 Touring for not much more than the Elements. You will then be UberX, XL & UberSelect eligible
Just sayin...
Welcome to the forum


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Goldberry said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am a new Uber driver, with a 2010 Honda Element. It only has 3 other passenger seats with belts. I was hoping for some advice from other drivers on the best way to handle a situation once arriving and realizing the request is for 4 passengers.
> 
> ...


You pose a very interesting question. Nearly everyone who has ever looked at or purchased a Honda Element is surprised - either before or after purchase - that it is only a 4-pax vehicle. By its size, it should certainly be a 5-pax car. Hell, even my dinky little Honda Fit is a 5-pax. The automotive press is in unanimous agreement that Honda really blew that spec on the Element.

So, you may be deactivated at some point, or not. Your greatest risk of deactivation would be if you had to turn down giving a foursome a ride and they ratted you out to Uber. _*NOTE: NEVER CARRY MORE PAXS THAN YOU HAVE SEATBELTS FOR. THEY DON'T NEED TO WEAR THEM, BUT IF A MISHAP OCCURS AND SOMEONE IS INJURED AND YOU HAVE MORE PEOPLE THAT SAFETY BELTS IN THE CAR, YOU'RE TOTALLY SCREWED.*_

Your best strategy going forward is to call or text every rider when you accept a ping and ask how many riders there are. In fact, if I were you, I would set up a template in my smart phone to send a text that says something like - "Hello, I'm Goldberry. I'm your Uber driver today. I'm looking forward to meeting you. How many passengers are in your party?" If they respond with "4," cancel the ride and wait for the next ping. Do not provide an explanation for why you canceled. That would be an admission of non-compliance. Just cancel. If you get pinged by that rider again, ignore the ping and shut down the driver app for a few minutes until someone else responds to the foursome. This strategy should keep you on the road for a long while.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

i drive a 4 pax vehicle. Have been for a month and a half of driving in the toronto market. When I get 4 people I tell them sorry I cant fit that many people and i make them cancel and collect my $5 not my problem. Haven't had any issues with Fuber and I don't like driving that many people around anyways.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Goldberry said:


> Maybe I'll think on trading in my Element for a Prius


We're so glad you put the  emoticon after your comment. We'd hate to think you were serious.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Bob Smith said:


> i drive a 4 pax vehicle. Have been for a month and a half of driving in the toronto market. When I get 4 people I tell them sorry I cant fit that many people and i make them cancel and collect my $5 not my problem. Haven't had any issues with Fuber and I don't like driving that many people around anyways.


I hear ya. My little 1.5L four popper struggles with five bodies aboard.

In my first week of driving, I took a ping in which 5 people wanted to squeeze into my car. That was a total of six people in my Fit. There was one dude and he was 6'7" tall. The four betties were skinny minis, but I still didn't have enough safety belts. One of the betties was the dude's bride. As I was explaining that I cannot take that many people in my car, the other three betties all flashed me and asked, "What if we ride like this?" My rationalization engine kicked in, I snapped a pic, and then I drove them the six blocks to the party. And I have never again violated the safety belt rule.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Bob Smith said:


> i drive a 4 pax vehicle. Have been for a month and a half of driving in the toronto market. When I get 4 people I tell them sorry I cant fit that many people and i make them cancel and collect my $5 not my problem. Haven't had any issues with Fuber and I don't like driving that many people around anyways.


In their defense...the app does state "max 4 passengers"


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

heh Okay ill admit Ive taken 4 people down the block once in my little ride. but I did it for straight cash. effectively breaking 2 rules haha... They really didnt want to wait for the next uber. Filled up my gas tank for the night


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

The Chevy volt is a 3 seat vehicle and there are a few in Ottawa on the platform. When I asked Toronto about it as I was thinking about getting one they said yes. Then I said it has only a back seat for two they then said no.

I don't think they know what they are talking about most times with this stuff. If they let you on milk it for what it's worth.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I hear ya. My little 1.5L four popper struggles with five bodies aboard.
> 
> In my first week of driving, I took a ping in which 5 people wanted to squeeze into my car. That was a total of six people in my Fit. There was one dude and he was 6'7" tall. The four betties were skinny minis, but I still didn't have enough safety belts. One of the betties was the dude's bride. As I was explaining that I cannot take that many people in my car, the other three betties all flashed me and asked, "What if we ride like this?" My rationalization engine kicked in, I snapped a pic, and then I drove them the six blocks to the party. And I have never again violated the safety belt rule.


I would promised to come back and pick up 2 on a free 2nd shuttle if they gave a more personalised show!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> The Chevy volt is a 3 seat vehicle and there are a few in Ottawa on the platform. When I asked Toronto about it as I was thinking about getting one they said yes. Then I said it has only a back seat for two they then said no.
> 
> I don't think they know what they are talking about most times with this stuff. If they let you on milk it for what it's worth.


Uber is not a transportation company!

Not knowing the spec of a vehicle and activating them is negligent.

They don't know their elbows from their arseholes!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I would promised to come back and pick up 2 on a free 2nd shuttle if they gave a more personalised show!


I like the way you Aussies think!


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Uber is not a transportation company!
> 
> Not knowing the spec of a vehicle and activating them is negligent.
> 
> They don't know their elbows from their arseholes!


Got any new information to share.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Got any new information to share.


Yeah I guess that was old news!


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Yeah I guess that was old news!


That's ok...you are allowed to have a senior moment at your age.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Uber is not a transportation company!
> 
> Not knowing the spec of a vehicle and activating them is negligent.
> 
> They don't know their elbows from their arseholes!


i know someone** who is driving with a g2. for those in the glorious USA that is the equivalent of a drivers learning permit. you dont have to be a fully licensed driver to do this job. talk about safety.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

literally anyone can pass and work for this company. anyone.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Bob Smith said:


> literally anyone can pass and work for this company. anyone.


Wouldn't go that far. 30 Taxi cab drivers were rejected here in Toronto. Not to mention I have heard others complain they were not taken.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Wouldn't go that far. 30 Taxi cab drivers were rejected here in Toronto. Not to mention I have heard others complain they were not taken.


true, however I wonder if the reason they got rejected was more because they were cabbies and not because of their record. I dont think ubers background check is as thorough as they say it is. but thats just speculation on my part, from watching a youtube video.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Bob Smith said:


> true, however I wonder if the reason they got rejected was more because they were cabbies and not because of their record. I dont think ubers background check is as thorough as they say it is. but thats just speculation on my part, from watching a youtube video.


I would say they are pretty accurate. They have more to lose is something goes wrong. One failed background check that gets through in this market and they will be shut down faster than you can blink. The issue is City council is just waiting for them to screw up. Right now all they got is speculation and refusals from them to disclose information.

If they get just one wrong driver through they are history. And I am sure the Taxi industry has sent in drivers to try. Or others who have known criminal records. That would help their cause greatly.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I would say they are pretty accurate. They have more to lose is something goes wrong. One failed background check that gets through in this market and they will be shut down faster than you can blink. The issue is City council is just waiting for them to screw up. Right now all they got is speculation and refusals from them to disclose information.
> 
> If they get just one wrong driver through they are history. And I am sure the Taxi industry has sent in drivers to try. Or others who have known criminal records. That would help their cause greatly.


I know a driver who drives for Uber Dallas who is a felon & on parole.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Goldberry said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am a new Uber driver, with a 2010 Honda Element. It only has 3 other passenger seats with belts. I was hoping for some advice from other drivers on the best way to handle a situation once arriving and realizing the request is for 4 passengers.
> 
> ...


I don't see how you can drive with that car. The App says 4 people, and you'll get 2 - 4 trips per night with that many people, y0u are losing serious money. 
Did you tell Uber it only seats 3 riders?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> A is not A: The best slogan that describes Uber that I've ever seen.
> 
> Sorry to hear it. When you have 3 pax in the back they rarely use their seat belts so if you can fit 3 in the back it's kind of up to you to decide how much risk you can handle. A short stop and the middle pax flying means you will be in a world of financial hurt since you have more passengers than you can legally fit. If you are going to check to make sure their are 3 or less pax, I strongly suggest calling not texting so Uber doesn not have a record of it and you have the chance to be nice about it and verify their address.


I would definitely not put more people than are seat belts -- it's a liability issue, you're in for big time trouble if you got in an accident. If an insurance company doesn't pay, then you are liable, and if someone is seriously hurt, ooooh boy, dont even wanna go there.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Txchick said:


> I know a driver who drives for Uber Dallas who is a felon & on parole.


Ya but this is Toronto. We are a new market and there is more to prove. And checks are done different up here. I know the company they use is the same one we use on our employees.

That said all it takes is that to get to the media and UBER will be strung out to dry in your area. Why not tell someone.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Goldberry said:


> Ok, thanks Disgusted Driver. Hopefully I can milk this for a little while atleast  Is 3+ riders the most common?


It is so common I am afraid that you are going to run into trouble fairly soon. Perhaps go back to the dealer and see if you can trade in your car for another. Unless you have put a ton of miles on the car, many dealers will do that. Especially if you are buying a slightly more expensive cars.

Whatever you do, do not let people put in 4 cars. You will be at risk with no insurance coverage, and the riders will rate you down and perhaps complain anyway. If you want to milk this car for as long as possible, call them asap and ask for number of riders and have them cancel. But call right away. Sorry, I think if you go more than 10 days that will be a long time. I would explore replacing the car asap. I am some will be along soon and tell you of the bullet you dodged anyway.
I believe Sidecar takes smaller cars?


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Ya but this is Toronto. We are a new market and there is more to prove. And checks are done different up here. I know the company they use is the same one we use on our employees.
> 
> That said all it takes is that to get to the media and UBER will be strung out to dry in your area. Why not tell someone.


Yes I could but that would not be right..bad charma to me. He has a lease with Santander and a car payment of $1,200.00 per month. Uber is only source of income. My point he is driving with Felony & on parole...Ubers background checks in US not worth the paper they are written on.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

We are all drivers here. Felons welcome.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Felons UBERs speciality.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Yes I could but that would not be right..bad charma to me. He has a lease with Santander and a car payment of $1,200.00 per month. Uber is only source of income. My point he is driving with Felony & on parole...Ubers background checks in US not worth the paper they are written on.


I completely understand. I think this is where the regulators need to step in. There should always be someone auditing companies doing this type of service .


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I haven't read the rest, but tell the court that ubers rating system pressures drivers into taking unnessessary risks.


----------



## Rubyson&sme (Dec 1, 2014)

Goldberry said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am a new Uber driver, with a 2010 Honda Element. It only has 3 other passenger seats with belts. I was hoping for some advice from other drivers on the best way to handle a situation once arriving and realizing the request is for 4 passengers.
> 
> ...


Here is the only list I've seen of Uber approved vehicles and a Honda Element is on it. http://www.driveubernyc.com/vehicles/full-list/


----------



## Goldberry (Mar 11, 2015)

Yes, I believe they think the Element has a lot more seats than it really does. I even got an invite for UberXL. Ha!
My first day yesterday, I worked 2 hours and made $60 (after Uber fees, but before taxes). I spent $5 in gas. Not too shabby. I think living downtown makes all the difference as I can just go on about my business all day. Of my 7 rides yesterday, only one was for 4 people. I won't seat more than 3 in my vehicle, but they handled everything very well. I have a lot of customer service experience. We'll see how it all goes. Cheers!


----------



## socalfusions1 (Feb 18, 2015)

I drive a Chevy Volt which also only has 3 available seats due to the battery taking the would be 4th seat. I used to do nothing and just hope that there were only 3 or less riders when I arrived but as I would come to find, I'd end up declining around 25% of my arrivals because there would be 4. Not only was this a waste of time but it was also a huge headache because the riders would often times be frustrated at this inconvenience. After some time I started sending out a text right after I accepted a ping. My message was copy pasted to make it as fast as possible and said "Please be aware that this vehicle only has room for 3 riders, if this is not enough for your party then cancel the ride and request another Uber, thanks!" 95% of the time this text has allowed me to only arrive to 3 or less riders, the 5% of the time that there have been 4 was due to intoxicated or oblivious riders that refused to read the text. On more than one occasion I've arrived to a party that originally had 4 people but was modified by the requesting rider to have 3, sometimes they express gratitude for informing them of this before hand. If you arrive to a party of 4, even after sending the text, then I would always suggest declining to take that many due to safety and coverage concerns, simply ask if they read your text, if they didn't then tell them you sent it for those reasons and that you can either take 3 or they can cancel and call another Uber.

TLDR: Send every rider a copy pasted text message informing them you only have 3 seats.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Asheville $1.85 per mile. Twice my rate.


----------



## Goldberry (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks for the advice, socalfusions1. I might try that out, too.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Asheville $1.85 per mile. Twice my rate.


I'm telling you, there is no rhyme or reason to this crap. Great rates in Asheville, crappy rates in Charlotte, Raleigh and Wilmington.

I think they are running a huge experiment and we are the rats in the maze.


----------



## Goldberry (Mar 11, 2015)

Well, like all jobs - they're completely voluntary, right? So, if you don't like the job, simply don't do it. It's easy to get caught in a vaccuum of cynicism and complaint, no matter the subject. I'm enjoying Uber for now, and when I stop enjoying it or seeing it as lucrative, I'll move on. (I'm using this to fund my own entrepreneurial endeavor anyways  )

Thank you all again for your input. Take care~


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Bob Smith said:


> literally anyone can pass and work for this company. anyone.


You're right about. The driver that ran over the little girl last year, had a "reckless driving offense" on his driving record. Somehow that slipped thru the cracks of the uber verification process.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Goldberry said:


> Well, like all jobs - they're completely voluntary, right? So, if you don't like the job, simply don't do it. It's easy to get caught in a vaccuum of cynicism and complaint, no matter the subject. I'm enjoying Uber for now, and when I stop enjoying it or seeing it as lucrative, I'll move on. (I'm using this to fund my own entrepreneurial endeavor anyways  )
> 
> Thank you all again for your input. Take care~


Notice all the drivers with the higher rates preach this typical sermon. Now if you can keep that smile at .70/mile, then that's wonderful.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Txchick said:


> I know a driver who drives for Uber Dallas who is a felon & on parole.


That's par for the course.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Keep driving until Uber deactivates you. See how you feel about driving for Uber after you've done if for three months or so. You may want to quit Uber and keep driving an Element instead of a Prius.


Now now. Let's let her enjoy drivig for uber while the rates in Ashville are about 1.70. Because the joy is not going to last very long.


----------



## Goldberry (Mar 11, 2015)

And at that point in time, DrJeechero, I will continue on with my life (which will not involve complaining on online forums). ^__^


----------



## Goldberry (Mar 11, 2015)

Actually, why am I on this forum? *lol* Ciao.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Asheville $1.85 per mile. Twice my rate.


What's wrong with that picture...mmm a lot..will never understand Ubers rate cut implementation in Jan 2015.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Goldberry said:


> Actually, why am I on this forum? *lol* Ciao.


 Because we're so lovable.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Ahhhhh!! We are!!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Goldberry said:


> Actually, why am I on this forum? *lol* Ciao.


Most of the uber drivers had the same "cheerful/personified" frame of mind as you do when they first started. It's very understandable. Of course they didn't have the luxury of being fore warned about uber cuts.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Goldberry said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am a new Uber driver, with a 2010 Honda Element. It only has 3 other passenger seats with belts. I was hoping for some advice from other drivers on the best way to handle a situation once arriving and realizing the request is for 4 passengers.
> 
> ...


You might be a musician. Those things are popular with musicians.

Here's a creative idea. Not sure I even like it, but, I'm just throwing it out there.

Here's what you do. Drop UBER and just go straight ********* off Craigslist or Oodle. Get a Square reader and do prearranged trips. Photo their ID once the customer is in the car and email that time-stamped photo to yourself. This will provide a measure of safety and security when dealing with the public.

UBER will eventually kick you, so you should be prepared. If you don't like this, try some other rideshare option.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

I really do feel bad for you but Uber has shown no remorse for drivers of cars that don't meet the standards that are inadvertently approved.


----------



## LOVE2DRIVE70 (Mar 13, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> I would say they are pretty accurate. They have more to lose is something goes wrong. One failed background check that gets through in this market and they will be shut down faster than you can blink. The issue is City council is just waiting for them to screw up. Right now all they got is speculation and refusals from them to disclose information.
> 
> If they get just one wrong driver through they are history. And I am sure the Taxi industry has sent in drivers to try. Or others who have known criminal records. That would help their cause greatly.


two different woman were raped by two different drivers months apart here in Chicago


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Goldberry said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am a new Uber driver, with a 2010 Honda Element. It only has 3 other passenger seats with belts. I was hoping for some advice from other drivers on the best way to handle a situation once arriving and realizing the request is for 4 passengers.
> 
> ...


If you drive during daytime hours you won't get very many 4 pax calls. Stay away from the bar crowd hours and just cancel any 4 pax calls you encounter. If you work around commuter areas (train stations, office buildings areas...etc) you'll get mostly business people for pax usually by themselves.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Wow, I get to disagree with the Wise Dessert Runner. Don't text call. Always call. If they tell you four passengers
say that's why I was calling.... TODAY I only have room for 3. I'm very sorry! would you mind canceling? I'm sure there is another
Uber close by. Implies you aren't with only 3 seats everyday... but not a lie. Text would be impossible and leave a record
but I don't think anyone should work for less than $1.25 and using a new car is foolish


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

LOVE2DRIVE70 said:


> two different woman were raped by two different drivers months apart here in Chicago


One of them was not an Uber Driver. They stole the phone and changed their information. That was my understanding. That's not a problem with the security check that's an issue with how easy it is to modify the app.

The second one I don't know all the details but from what I hear it was a situation of a bad security check.

I can say the security checks are different in Canada than the US. From what it sounds like they could be better than what they do today with the taxi industry standard.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Yes but uber will count that against your acceptance rate.


I was wondering why my acceptance rate was low the other day when app was giving me Houston pickups even though I'm in Austin ... I selected "Cancel - Do not charge rider" ... when in fact the rider shouldn't have been charged because the app was screwed up ... But I didn't realize that I was being screwed at the same time. *note to self for next time


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Rubyson&sme said:


> Here is the only list I've seen of Uber approved vehicles and a Honda Element is on it. http://www.driveubernyc.com/vehicles/full-list/


I'm sure this varies city by city ... but based on this list, my car qualifies for UberBlack; unfortunately, we only go up to Select here.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Cancel and drive off on any group of four you see. You have no other choice. If you agitate the pax by asking for the passenger count ahead of time by phone or text, the problem (your three-seat car) will only get identified and reported faster. Your Uber days are still numbered if you’re doing cancel/driveoff a lot, as sooner or later you’ll get accused of racist passenger picking.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey,

I would say call and ask the number of passengers and then if it's more then three tell them uber app made an error as you can only seat 3 so please cancel and request again and sorry for the inconvenience.( make them cancel). Don't text so they don't have anything in writing. 

And if the ride is canceled they cannot rate you.

Sign up for Lyft if available in your city that way you have a back. That is, if the approve your car. I hope things work out for you.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Change your car


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Get a Sun roof so someone can stand


----------



## CaptainJackLA (Dec 4, 2014)

Goldberry said:


> Haha.
> 
> Well, I suppose I'll continue driving until I'm cut off. Not fun since I bought this vehicle with the assurance that I could drive for Uber to pay the payment. Que sera, sera.


You bought this car specifically to drive for Uber? Stupid, nobody should do that. The vehicle should be bought for YOU, because if you don't like Uber, you are stuck with a car you may not want.

But since you have it, I would drive to the pax location. Most of my rides are 1 or 2. Having 4 people has been very rare.


----------

